# Hook line and sinker?



## Henry Hill (Jan 27, 2003)

Was there this afternoon. What a miserable guy! No hello, No how are you or thank you? Gosh, I know retail stinks but that's how you make your money guy!


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

I go there and never had a similar experience. Nice guy, gives info, good minnow counts.

How many times have you been in there?

Hard to be 101% for everyone all the time. The guy just had a ton of surgery done in his leg and is in a lot of pain too.

Hopefully you're not taking a one time impression and bashing a guy and his business just because he didn't give you a hug and make you feel all warm on the inside.


----------



## 5pt. (Dec 17, 2010)

naterade said:


> I go there and never had a similar experience. Nice guy, gives info, good minnow counts.
> 
> How many times have you been in there?
> 
> ...


 
i agree, everytime im in he's friendly with me or buddies. quick to give a couple tips of info. my dozen shiners/suckers are usually closer to 16+.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 27, 2003)

Plenty of bait but come on, 1 guy in front of me and no one else in the store? A hey would have been nice! Not bashing the guy, and have been in there plenty of times since he really is the only one around with suckers. Been in retail for 20 years and a hello goes a long way. Could tell the guy had something done. Maybe a bad day, but your suppose to respond to your customers since there the ones putting bread in your pocket and keeping the lights on!


----------



## accuratecon (Jan 18, 2012)

naterade said:


> I go there and never had a similar experience. Nice guy, gives info, good minnow counts.
> 
> How many times have you been in there?
> 
> ...


X 2 hes a good guy...


----------



## Dagger33 (Jan 10, 2009)

Im with Henry on this one.... I have no choice but to go in there because i live so close.. He cares more about his dip in his lip then using them to greet or talk to you..


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm not taking a jab at the guy, He always has what I want. Just kinda rubbed me the wrong way today!


----------



## Dagger33 (Jan 10, 2009)

He does rub wrong way.. Ill take good service over 2 extra suckers anyday..


----------



## PVH (Jan 16, 2009)

Never had a problem myself.


----------



## KGL (Mar 16, 2008)

i was in tday also noticed rons attitude,first time ive seen him like that since it opened(10 years?) he has always been great 2 deal with! i know he's been struggling 2 keep it going,not any other bait shops around i'll give him all the business i can!,and would hope every one else will to


----------



## STOLI69 (May 5, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> Was there this afternoon. What a miserable guy! No hello, No how are you or thank you? Gosh, I know retail stinks but that's how you make your money guy!


He is a EXTREMELY miserable person!!:yikes: I have had numerous run ins with him. He is down right NASTY most of the time!! I have gone there so many times and he has been closed at 7:30-8:00am on a weekend! Now I drive all the way out to Waterford to K&D. I use to work out there so it was easier...now I have to drive 30-35 minutes to get bait to fish in my backyard!:sad: I only go to Hook and Sink when I am desperate. Anyone wonder why his business is suffering? AND his minnow count use to be great. The last couple times I have gone there in desperation the minnow count has sucked! I could not imagine going thru life THAT miserable.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Slamming a guy online is pretty ******. I guess some of you need the red carpet rolled out for you. I don't even know this guy, nor have even heard of the store. Seems there are plenty on here (this thread) that have no problem with the gentleman. Having worked retail myself, there are days and people you would end as soon as they began. Apparently this fellow has had some tough times and your satisfaction may not be on his high priority list if he has medical issues or anything else for that matter going on. Find some humility, the world isn't here to please you


----------



## Dagger33 (Jan 10, 2009)

Trek Jeff... The world isnt here to please me? Red carpet? I have been going in there for 10 yrs since it opened giving him all the buisness i can.. even with my wife working at bass pros fishing dept i still opt to give the mom and pop shops buisness buying a few jigs everytime im in there that ill never use despite paying more for my tackle.. this thread doesnt need people defending someone they never met nor is it for people slamming him.. All were saying is when u go to him.. just plan on gettin ur bait and not the same service that youll find at K&D because those guys are awsome..


----------



## SDpheasantkiller1 (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm with Jeff.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dagger33 (Jan 10, 2009)

Does Jeff give u good minnow count? :corkysm55


----------



## Chad1981 (Dec 20, 2011)

Sorry but the first inpreson is everything don't talk or act like a dink won't go back


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 27, 2003)

Chad1981 said:


> Sorry but the first inpreson is everything don't talk or act like a dink won't go back
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That's what I'm talkin about! Yee Yee!


----------



## Skipper J (Dec 17, 2010)

Ok if you guys aren't trying to bash the guy then why start a tread about how bad your service was today? All that does is let everyone fire shoots at this poor guy. This place is barley making it now. Next time your in there ask him to see his leg? The guy just had surgey done right before the ice season and is still in a half cast. I wasn't there today but that might have had something to do with it. I have been going in there from day one and have never had a problem with him.


----------



## Dagger33 (Jan 10, 2009)

WOW SKIPPER! your so awesome.. "since day one".. clap clap clap.. im not judging him after his surgery.. im judging him before.. last 10 yrs before... i usto play cards with him.. your not tellin me anything i dont already know.. stab at that if u think im picking on some poor defenceless guy your wrong.. i shovel his walks i pave his roads i pay his bills.. I am not some weekend warrior that goes in there like you 1 time a month.. I am a angler that needs bait ... YEAR ROUND!


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Another episode of The Real Trophy Wives of MS IceFishing Forums.:evilsmile


----------



## 10pt (Nov 22, 2011)

I stopped in yesterday the 27th at noon an there was a line from the door to the register. As I was leaving,the place was still lined up to the door. The guy was nice talking to everyone an doing his thing helping myself an my buddy out when we got to the counter with our purchases. All in All the guy was nice great service an some tips. Oh yea with the store being packed I was only in there for 10 mins tops he was keeping us moving. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

wintrrun said:


> Another episode of The Real Trophy Wives of MS IceFishing Forums.:evilsmile


Ya got that right.


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I've been going there since he opened. Not always the happiest guy on earth but never even considered staying away.


----------



## 10pt (Nov 22, 2011)

Just revisiting this thread like I do H.L.S had a great experience helped with a few things an the bait count was through the roof. Haters keep hating 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## toppm (Dec 30, 2010)

Boycott it just like a bad restaurant.


----------



## HoytMan44 (Sep 26, 2007)

Henry Hill said:


> Was there this afternoon. What a miserable guy! No hello, No how are you or thank you? Gosh, I know retail stinks but that's how you make your money guy!


Hank, you are operating on the same level as a teenage girl. What a chicken shi* thing to do. You go on a forum and complain because the owner of the only bait shop within 45 minutes wasn't warm and fuzzy enough for you. You have got to be kidding me. What is the point of starting a thread like this? I might not like how someone acts but I'm not going to go on the Internet and bitch about them


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 27, 2003)

Was in there Sunday to pick-up some Suckers, Much better!! I got my Warm And Fuzzy greeting!! Even got a (Have Fun!)


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Why is this tread not locked, give me a break, this is nonsense. And I dont even care.


----------



## BuckRancher (Oct 9, 2012)

Best live bait shop around!! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BuckRancher (Oct 9, 2012)

Ron is the man


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

I go to that bait shop on a very regular and Ron is one of the nicest guys out there I would recommend him to everyone anyone talking crap about him probably really hasn't been to his shop. Ron is a hell of a guy.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

wintrrun said:


> Another episode of The Real Trophy Wives of MS IceFishing Forums.:evilsmile


This post is awsome

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## river rat78 (Dec 30, 2010)

Are you guys talking about the one located by Lake Orion. If so I might give him a try. I would rather give him a try instead of wasting my money at K&D.


----------



## BuckRancher (Oct 9, 2012)

Yes it's a nice little bait and tackle shop


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## chednhy (Feb 8, 2012)

Ron rocks


----------



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Are they still open been by there quite a few times lately always loses when I'm there


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

I have not been in since this winter.
I know Ron had recently went thru surgery and was looking like he was doing better when i seen him and was under the impression it was going to be business as usual.
His hours will and always have been seasonal. 
I'd try stopping by on a Saturday and if open you can the skinny from Ron himself.
Would hate to hear of him going out of business.


----------



## quazzy2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yep was in lake Orion today he has closed up shop


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

